
Facebook, Dropbox, Mailchimp, Twilio and More Combined into -One Universal API- - rwwwwt
http://cloud-rail.com/product/
======
gamesbrainiac
Interesting, why dropbox and box though? The rest of the services seem like
the perfect cocktail if you want to send a uniform message across several
types of media.

~~~
rwwwwt
CloudRail is community driven. Everybody is able to add services so we don't
have much influence on it. Any suggestions what is missing?

------
rwwwwt
Repostet it due to a flag of a post people were really interested in. If you
don't like it don't vote, but please let others check it out.

~~~
jrs235
Then you should be prefacing the title with "Show HN:"

~~~
cloudrail
If that helps, I'll try it.

~~~
cloudrail
Hope this post is ok now:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10603625](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10603625)

